# Little Larry.



## Falcon (Oct 15, 2014)

Little Larry attended a horse auction with his father. He watched as his father moved from horse to horse, running his hands up and down the horse's legs and rump, and chest. After a few minutes, Larry asked, 'Dad, why are you doing that?' His father replied, 'Because when I'm buying horses, I have to make sure that they are healthy and in good shape before I buy. Larry, looking worried, said, 'Dad, I think the UPS guy wants to buy Mom .....


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Shirley (Oct 24, 2014)

:glee:


----------

